# UFC 113: Machida vs. Shogun 2



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Event:* UFC 113
*Date:* Saturday, May 8, 2010, at 10 p.m. ET on pay-per-view (PPV)
*Location:* Bell Centre, Montreal, Quebec, Canada.​


*Main card:*

205 lbs.: Lyoto Machida (C) vs. Mauricio Rua - for UFC LHW Championship
170 lbs.: Josh Koscheck vs. Paul Daley
155 lbs.: Sam Stout vs. Jeremy Stephens
265 lbs.: Kimbo Slice vs. Matt Mitrione
185 lbs.: Patrick Côté vs. Alan Belcher


*Under card:*

185 lbs.: Tim Credeur vs. Tom Lawlor 
170 lbs.: Marcus Davis vs. Jonathan Goulet 
170 lbs.: T.J. Grant vs. Johny Hendricks
265 lbs.: Joey Beltran vs. Chad Corvin
170 lbs.: Yoshiyuki Yoshida vs. Mike Guymon
185 lbs.: Nick Catone vs. John Salter


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Light Heavyweight Championship bout: *Lyoto Machida* (c) vs. Mauricio Rua
Welterweight bout: *Josh Koscheck* vs. Paul Daley
Lightweight bout: *Sam Stout* vs. Jeremy Stephens (why is _this_ on the main card?)
Heavyweight bout: Kimbo Slice vs. *Matt Mitrione*
Middleweight bout: *Patrick Côté* vs. Alan Belcher

Preliminary Card

Middleweight bout: *Tim Credeur* vs. Tom Lawlor
Welterweight bout: *Marcus Davis* vs. Jonathan Goulet
Welterweight bout: TJ Grant vs. *Johny Hendricks*
Heavyweight bout: Joey Beltran vs. *Chad Corvin*
Welterweight bout: *Yoshiyuki Yoshida* vs. Mike Guymon
Middleweight bout: *Nick Catone* vs. John Salter


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

205 lbs.: *Lyoto Machida* (C) vs. Mauricio Rua - for UFC LHW Championship
170 lbs.: Josh Koscheck vs. *Paul Daley*
155 lbs.: Sam Stout vs. *Jeremy Stephens*
265 lbs.: *Kimbo Slice* vs. Matt Mitrione
185 lbs.: *Patrick Côté* vs. Alan Belcher


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am really looking forward to this card. I am very interested in the Koscheck/Daley matchup. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah should be a great card - it'll be interesting to see who finally takes the LHW title, also I want to see a Kos v GSP rematch but I'm annoyed that they'll be coaching on TUF ... and can't wait to see Cote back.

Why isn't Lawlor on the main card?? That man can fight, and has hilarious antics.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

My picks:

Main card:

205 lbs.: Lyoto Machida (C) vs. *Mauricio Rua* - for UFC LHW Championship
170 lbs.: Josh Koscheck vs. *Paul Daley*
155 lbs.: *Sam Stout* vs. Jeremy Stephens
265 lbs.: *Kimbo Slice* vs. Matt Mitrione
185 lbs.: Patrick Côté vs. *Alan Belcher*


Under card:

185 lbs.: *Tim Credeur* vs. Tom Lawlor
170 lbs.: *Marcus Davis* vs. Jonathan Goulet
170 lbs.: T.J. Grant vs. *Johny Hendricks*
265 lbs.: Joey Beltran vs. *Chad Corvin*
170 lbs.: *Yoshiyuki Yoshida* vs. Mike Guymon
185 lbs.: *Nick Catone* vs. John Salter 

Had to look up Chad Corvin's record on Sherdog as I'd never heard of the dude, but he has a serious resume. Might not have beaten any big names (though he does have a win over Rico Hattingh, a guy with a very impressive grappling background and a win over Trevor Prangley to his name), but it's a career record comparable to the early career of Shane Carwin. The longest of his fights has lasted is 1:39. In 6 fights, only 3 of them have lasted longer than a minute. He has 4 T/KO's and 2 submissions due to strikes to make up his perfect 6-0 record. He's 6'5" and weighs 253lbs. I think he could make a serious impression on this card. Can definitely see this one making it onto the main card telecast.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Can not say great card with Kim Slice on the card but Koscheck DAley and Machida make the card. Rua fans get your excuses ready for when Macida whoops your boy AGAIN. Machida 2 - Rua 0


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Gold around your waist is nothing without the respect that comes with it.

Right now, Machida is a paper champion. Regardless of how hard you hug on his nuts.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

205 lbs.: *Lyoto Machida* (C) vs. Mauricio Rua - for UFC LHW Championship



it's all what matters here!!!


----------



## Comp10ass (Apr 25, 2010)

I am interested to see how much more kimbo has evolved with his overall mma game.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Main card:

205 lbs.: *Lyoto Machida *(C) vs. Mauricio Rua - for UFC LHW Championship
170 lbs.: *Josh Koscheck* vs. Paul Daley
155 lbs.: *Sam Stout* vs. Jeremy Stephens
265 lbs.: Kimbo Slice vs. *Matt Mitrione*
185 lbs.: Patrick Côté vs. *Alan Belcher*


Under card:

185 lbs.: *Tim Credeur* vs. Tom Lawlor 
170 lbs.: *Marcus Davis* vs. Jonathan Goulet 
170 lbs.: T.J. Grant vs. *Johny Hendricks*

My picks


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> 205 lbs.: *Lyoto Machida* (C) vs. Mauricio Rua - for UFC LHW Championship
> 
> 
> 
> it's all what matters here!!!


the best post this thread will ever see +1


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Light Heavyweight Championship bout: *Lyoto Machida* (c) vs. Mauricio Rua

I picked machida the first time around... if im wrong again :sarcastic08:

Welterweight bout: *Josh Koscheck* vs. Paul Daley
Lightweight bout: *Sam Stout* vs. Jeremy Stephens 
Heavyweight bout: *Kimbo Slice* vs. Matt Mitrione
Middleweight bout: *Patrick Côté* vs. Alan Belcher

Preliminary Card

Middleweight bout: Tim Credeur vs. *Tom Lawlor*
Welterweight bout: *Marcus Davis *vs. Jonathan Goulet


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

machidaisgod said:


> Can not say great card with Kim Slice on the card but Koscheck DAley and Machida make the card. Rua fans get your excuses ready for when Macida whoops your boy AGAIN. Machida 2 - Rua 0


I see your point here with the kimbo FIGHT, I'D RATHER SEE M.DAVIS OR T.LAWLOR fight on main card, but have a feeling this one will be a war.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Main card:

205 lbs.: *Lyoto Machida* (C) vs. Mauricio Rua - for UFC LHW Championship
170 lbs.: Josh Koscheck vs. *Paul Daley*
155 lbs.: *Sam Stout* vs. Jeremy Stephens
265 lbs.: *Kimbo Slice* vs. Matt Mitrione
185 lbs.: *Patrick Côté* vs. Alan Belcher


Under card:

185 lbs.:* Tim Credeur* vs. Tom Lawlor 
170 lbs.: *Marcus Davis* vs. Jonathan Goulet 
170 lbs.: *T.J. Grant* vs. Johny Hendricks
265 lbs.: *Joey Beltra*n vs. Chad Corvin
170 lbs.: *Yoshiyuki Yoshida* vs. Mike Guymon
185 lbs.: Nick Catone vs. *John Salter*


----------



## Rampagefan21 (Apr 26, 2010)

i cant wait to see kimbo fight meat head but the only thing is i dont remember how matts ground game is so can someone reply to this telling me how it is because if he has good ground game kimbo doesnt have a chance because he is all about the stand up


----------



## Rampagefan21 (Apr 26, 2010)

i have some questions for u guys who do u think is going to win Lyoto Machida or Mauricio Rua :happy03:


----------



## Rampagefan21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Event: UFC 113
Date: Saturday, May 8, 2010, at 10 p.m. ET on pay-per-view (PPV)
Location: Bell Centre, Montreal, Quebec, Canada.




Main card:

205 lbs.: Lyoto Machida (C) vs. Mauricio Rua - for UFC LHW Championship
170 lbs.: Josh Koscheck vs. Paul Daley
155 lbs.: Sam Stout vs. Jeremy Stephens
265 lbs.: Kimbo Slice vs. Matt Mitrione
185 lbs.: Patrick Côté vs. Alan Belcher


Under card:

185 lbs.: Tim Credeur vs. Tom Lawlor 
170 lbs.: Marcus Davis vs. Jonathan Goulet 
170 lbs.: T.J. Grant vs. Johny Hendricks
265 lbs.: Joey Beltran vs. Chad Corvin
170 lbs.: Yoshiyuki Yoshida vs. Mike Guymon
185 lbs.: Nick Catone vs. John Salter


----------



## AdrianLikesMMA (Apr 27, 2010)

Machida will knockout shogun.
no doubt


----------



## AdrianLikesMMA (Apr 27, 2010)

And Kimbos MMA game has seemed to progress so i think he'll be able to knockout matt


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I see it as Shogun fought the best fight he possibly could have vs. Machida and perhaps should have won. He had the perfect gameplan and actually exacuted. But I think Machida could have fought much better and reacted better to Shogun's obvious plan. So with such a close fight I'll give this one to the guy I think can improve upon this fight the most. Machida (not sure by what)

Koscheck has to be the pick here. Can Daley KO him in 2 minutes? Sure he can, his hands are thunder. But if Kos plays his game I see no reason to make a pick for Daley. Kos is just the better overall MMA fighter and his wrestling should be all he needs here. Koscheck 2nd round TKO. To pick Daley you are basically saying he will catch him within 2 minutes or Koscheck will be stupid and stand with him for a while.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

AdrianLikesMMA said:


> Machida will knockout shogun.
> no doubt


'Cos Shogun has a glass jaw... :sarcastic12:


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

This line is great, at Matchbook.com got Lyoto at -130 for 14,300 , this is easy money. Punchbag I can agree that it will be a war but imho I will take the undefeated fighter in a fight he can win in many ways, submission, decision, ko. Shogon had the perfect spot in the first fight, he is very good but Machida is great. I can see it being the opposite of the first fight and being like a Hagler-Hearns but the war goes to the warrior, I think and hope.


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Shogun :thumb02:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Im almost surprised that Kimbos Face isnt in the background

UFC 113! SHOGUN VS MACHIDA II

ALSO KIMBO SLICE!!!!111!

love him or hate him, the man sells stuff.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

One thing that really strikes me about that poster: both guys should really shave the area between their eyebrows.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

Pretty happy Timmy Hague is back.


----------



## MMA4Lyfe (May 3, 2010)

There are only 2 fights i am interested in for UFC 113.
Machida vs Shogun
and Kimbo vs Mitrione

I was watching the countdown and ive noticed that both machida and shogun seem more focused on each others game.

and as for kimbo and matt.
all ive seen for kimbo is his many street fight wins and his shabby mma fights.
but since the ultimate fighter his mma game has seemed to progresss.
maybe its just hype but it should make for a good fight


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

Me to, sounds like a great fight. Center of the ring and let em fly boys. The last fight sounded great also, who could have known Hicks would audition for dancing with the stars.Kimbo probabaly has improved a good bit, If he's working like he was. Kimbo will be the more well rounded fighter for once. But, I think MeatHead has too much power,and after he tags Kbo, Kimbo will go to what he knows best- banging. If it goes that way, Matt will prob Knock him out. If Slice can get him on the ground early, he will be able to relax, let the fight come to him and show us how much he has grown. If that happens it will be good for Kimbo in more ways than one. If he was to ground and pound or pull off a crazy submission he would prob get a nice fat new contract.But if Matt ko's him I think he might be done. I'm pulling for both of them. I hope they bang for three rounds and let the judges decide a close one. That's not going to happen,but we can hope.


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

*no flavor*

Dana had better hope MeatHead and Slice put on a helluva show, b/c there's not much here. I think machida will be more ready and prepared than ever, and roll over him rather easily this time. Daley and Kos has potential. Other than that you have Belcher,lawler and hendricks in rather no contests. UNless the main turns into a great one you have fight night at best. How many of these must see too close to call,contriversal ending fights live up to the hype? Not many. I hear rogan now "who would have ever dreamed as close as the first one was he got knocked the F out 30 secs into the first round" I'm not a card crier, i've watched prob 20 ppv's in a row.I think I will follow this one on the old laptop. Good luck S.Stout,How the F does this guy get on all of these cards,and why the F is he on the Main Card??:confused02:


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

TO#23 'Cos he can, and wants to show you !!!


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Overall I'm kind of disappointed in this card, there are fights on the undercard that I wish would be on the main, like Joe Doerkson vs Tom Lawler, or Yoshiyuki's fight.

Either way, Shogun vs Machida is good enough, the first fight kind of depresses me too much to get into this one knowing Shogun has already beat Machida - in my opinion. 

The Belcher-Cote fight should be good as well.

Kos's fight will either end in him getting knocked out or him out grappling Daley, who by the way isn't as bad as everyone thinks he is on the ground. Yeah, hes not that great, but he lasted a long time on his back in the Sheilds fight without getting sub'ed.


----------



## PoloDaDon (May 7, 2010)

i got shogun,kos, and kimbo i wonder how cote will do in his return


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Brazilians pros give their predictions on Shogun/Machida 2*



> Rudimar Fedrigo: “My expectations are that this fight will be better than the first, I wouldn’t bet on anyone. I believe the athletes will risk more, the fight will be more intense, more decisively. I think they won’t change much their strategies. What will change is their determination. The athlete who search more the knockout or the submission until the end will be the winner”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://tatame.com


Lol @ the bolded.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice find. Interesting what Wandy said: "Me, in particular, think that Shogun won the first fight. Me and the whole world. Only in Brazil people tought that Lyoto had won, I don’t know why." I could see this fight going both ways by any number of different outcomes.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

This fight is so legendary, we should feel honored to be fans in this era. It's almost breathtaking really, like being at the birth of a king.


Ten years from now we'll be seeing highlights of the first fight and the rematch and remember the baby days of MMA and how exciting and unpredictable it was. 



Here's hoping that Shogun pulls a Ben Henderson and finishes Lyoto quickly and definitively.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Its crazy how its all even like they consulted each other to make sure it was even...Anyway I was one of the people who thought Shogun won but after rewatching I saw it for Lyoto (based on the 10 point system for each round not overall). I love Lyoto and I still think he will pull this off but I don't think he will be more aggressive but I do think he will end it before a decision.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> *This fight is so legendary, we should feel honored to be fans in this era. It's almost breathtaking really, like being at the birth of a king.*


This is exactly how I feel. It's the single most important fight in MMA history (at least to me) and I'm happy to be able to witness history in the making. It's the calm before a storm that will be remembered decades from now. This fight could be the Rumble in the Jungle for MMA and some day when I'm old and grey I'll tell my kids about Machida and Shogun.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Good to see the pro's are just as split as us here on the forum :thumb02:

I honestly can't remember when a fight had so much hype and controversy surrounding it, most anticipated rematch (or fight for that matter) ever what you reckon?


----------



## SUR1109 (Mar 18, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> http://tatame.com
> 
> 
> Lol @ the bolded.


lol wow 666 thts weird haha shoguns donna take this one tho:thumb02:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

This is probably the best match of skill vs skill that you could possibly have in any division. I was happy enough to see them fight the first time, the fact I get to see them fight a second time is amazing although I'm hoping for a finish this time. Lyoto via KO would be nice.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> I think Shogun could see that Lyoto couldn’t hold him... Shogun really is a talent guy, if he’s well trained it’s hard to catch him and if he’s in a good shape as he was in the otehr fight, I don’t see him having much problems. Lyoto has a defensive style, moves very well and the judges must see it, but I think that fighting is about contact, otherwise the competition will became a marathon and that’s not good for the sport… Fighting is a contact sport. But I think this revenge is going to be very interesting, I’ll watch it live if I can, the first one was good enough for us to expect a lot from this. Lyoto could tell he has to do more than he did for winning this fight. Me, in particular, think that Shogun won the first fight. Me and the whole world. Only in Brazil people tought that Lyoto had won, I don’t know why. Shogun was upset with people from the television... People from TV has to understand that you have to judge the fight without being partial, the guy is there to narrate, he can not chose on side or another, the media has to be impartial or it will prejudice the show’s interpretation. The outsider who is watching is manipulated by the commentators speech and that can’t happen, it’s a thing to be rethink, the commentators has to be best chosen and can’t chose sides. Whoever is there narrating has to face it as a job and act in a professional way or give up for someone that is”


Did anyone else read this in their Wanglish voice? LOL at the marathon part. God bless Wandy.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh God! I can not wait. Does anyone know where I can get a poster for this fight. I want it. By far the most skill and hype brought into one fight in forever! Will be fun telling my kids about this.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

No only are these two arguably the most skilled LHW's, but each one of their personalities is very likable.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> This fight is so legendary, we should feel honored to be fans in this era. It's almost breathtaking really, like being at the birth of a king.
> 
> 
> Ten years from now we'll be seeing highlights of the first fight and the rematch and remember the baby days of MMA and how exciting and unpredictable it was.
> ...


I haven't been so excited for a fight in years. This is the big one folks. I just hope it can live up to the hype, and judging from the first fight we can probably assume that will be the case. Wow I'm pumped.

Lol @ 666


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

My friends are watching the Paul Williams boxing match this Sat  I'll have to go somewhere solo and watch it. This fight is too big to miss.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

GAHHHHHHHHHHHH! FREAKING BRAZILLIANS ARE SO BIASED!!!!!! HOW DARE THEY ONCE AGAIN ONLY PICK ANOTHER BRAZILLIAN TO WIN I MEAN COME ON GUYS WTF RIGHT? EVERYBODY KNOWS CHUCK LIDDELL IS GONNA WIN VIA 1st ROUND KO!

Lol but seriously as much as I want Shogun to win I have to think he only had surprise on his side last time. this time Machida will have patched up his holes and be completely focused on outworking Shogun. Ive got to pick Machida via tko sometime into the later rounds.


----------



## Mauricio Rua (May 27, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> GAHHHHHHHHHHHH! FREAKING BRAZILLIANS ARE SO BIASED!!!!!! HOW DARE THEY ONCE AGAIN ONLY PICK ANOTHER BRAZILLIAN TO WIN I MEAN COME ON GUYS WTF RIGHT? EVERYBODY KNOWS CHUCK LIDDELL IS GONNA WIN VIA 1st ROUND KO!
> 
> Lol but seriously as much as I want Shogun to win I have to think he only had surprise on his side last time. this time Machida will have patched up his holes and be completely focused on outworking Shogun. Ive got to pick Machida via tko sometime into the later rounds.


Having said that, you have to think Shogun might take it to the ground at some point (you can say go for broke and go after takedowns) if he doesnt find his rhythm. Also, I dont understand why people look at this fight as "oh, Lyoto will definetely fix his holes and improve from last time while Shogun will have nothing to improve on and will look the same".. I expect Shogun to surprise come Saturday...


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

How can anyone bash this card just watched the weigh ins and I am even more pumped Stephens vs Stout is a great way to kick off the card and then Cote vs Belcher I have a feeling will be a war.Kos vs Daley wont go to the judges I think it will a KO for Daley or GNP for Kos.Machida vs Shogun 2 is a great main event and a toss up unlike almost every other main event this year.I mean Mitrione vs Kimbo really doesnt excite me and I would rather see Lawlors fight along with the Davis and Hendricks fight but hopefully some the fights go fast so we get some prelims

Oh by the way no prelims but MMA Live preshow on ESPN 2 MMA Live is great hopefully they keep it on ESPN 2 

Come on Shogun,Kos,Belcher,Mitrione,and Stout


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Mauricio Rua said:


> Having said that, you have to think Shogun might take it to the ground at some point (you can say go for broke and go after takedowns) if he doesnt find his rhythm. *Also, I dont understand why people look at this fight as "oh, Lyoto will definetely fix his holes and improve from last time while Shogun will have nothing to improve on and will look the same*".. I expect Shogun to surprise come Saturday...


I keep saying the same thing. Its like talking to the wall lol. They both had 4 months to change up whatever. How much comes to your natural reaction after 4 months? The point is Lyoto DOES need to fix holes where as Shogun didnt have any holes in his game the last time. He needs to be more aggressive when he can. Ill take Shogun by decision. But a KO would be sweet!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

This fight is gonna be awesome. Hope shogun gets him again.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Ha, the experts are as split as us! This is an awesome find. 

Also, gotta laugh at Wanderlei, I know he's a great friend of Shogun's and his training partner, but wow, Machida's own brother doesn't hug his nuts as hard as Wanderlei hangs onto Shogun's!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm torn to be honest. Half and half, very hard to call.


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

Go Shogun !


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

*Judges and Ref for Machida Shogun Named*



> The combat sports wing of Quebec’s Régie des Alcools des Courses et des Jeux (RACJ) has formally decided on the four men who will preside over Saturday night's hotly anticipated rematch between Lyoto Machida and Mauricio “Shogun” Rua.
> 
> The RACJ has selected Yves Lavigne, Quebec’s most experienced senior referee to oversee the bout in the cage. This comes as little surprise, as it was expected the commission would select from a trio of Lavigne, the notoriously shaky Philippe Chartier and the less experienced Marc-Andre Cote to assign the main event duty.
> 
> ...


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Lavigne-Will-Referee-Machida-Rua-Bout-at-UFC-113-Judges-Named-24324

Yves Lavigne....really.......my only thoughts....


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

PoloDaDon said:


> i got shogun,kos, and kimbo i wonder how cote will do in his return


 I got Machida,daley and meathead. I think s-gun fought the best fight he could,exc. g-plan. It was the perfect recipe to beat mach. he just didn't do quite enough. Machida won't take all of those leg kicks tonight. He will have a counter or maybe even take him down do some gnp and submit him. I think he will make a big statement. This guy is all about disipline,honer and respect. When the crowd turned for Rua,I think it really bothered him, but by then (mid-4th) his legs was shot. I wouldn't want to be Rua tonight.
I like kos, but Daley just needs one to land,& g-night
I think meathead is going to shock alot of people 2nite
jus my lil opinion's


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

D'Amato looks solid, Weeks seems to favor counter striking a bit but also solid. and that other guy is a boxing judge. Why on God's green earth would they appoint a boxing judge to a fight of this magnitude? What is he gonna do if the fight hits the ground? Pull a Cecil Peoples? But maybe that's a good thing. Boxing/Kickboxing judges are much more likely to give a 10-10 round than MMA judges.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think the fact that a boxing judge with no notable fights to his credit is far more worrying than Yves Lavigne.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think it will be on the ground and I don't think there is going to be a stoppage so the ref doesn't really matter, but he is such a bad ref I want to know how he got this fight.....

As long as there aren't three judges that all are karate fighters I don't care.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

as long as there is no cecil peoples than it's fine by me


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lavigne isn't that bad...it could be Miragliotta or Mazzagatti.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree, the boxing judge is what worries me. Why would they give him a fight like this to begin with?

Yves Lavigne is a good referee imo. He had his low point a while ago when he seriously messed up two fights in a row, but before and after that he has been doing a very good job.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanted to see herb dean reffing this.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

xeberus said:


> I wanted to see herb dean reffing this.


So did I he's the best ref that will work with the UFC right now, he doesn't just listen to the crowd and he knows the fighters. 

I really wish it could be Big John.....but yeah.....


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

uh oh, D'amoto judged Randy vs vera, AND GOT THAT ONE RIGHT TOO! OH SHI- cant believe there hasnt already been an outcry at this in 8 replies. oh well im sure it would have happened eventually, better to get the Inb4 and excuse someone of saying it.

seriously, wtfg quebec, PICK A BOXING JUDGE! DERP. Quebec, even Canada hates you.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

As long as it isn't Maz or Mirgliotta.

Besides...if it gets boring for whatever reason, Yves might bust out a mid fight roll of awesomeness.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> So did I he's the best ref that will work with the UFC right now, he doesn't just listen to the crowd and he knows the fighters.
> 
> I really wish it could be Big John.....but yeah.....


Same. Herb has shown to be the best the ufc has to offer. :thumbsup:



Mirage445 said:


> As long as it isn't Maz or Mirgliotta


oh m,y jesus... if it was dan... i'd trip balls, **** that guy


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> As long as it isn't Maz or Mirgliotta.
> 
> Besides...if it gets boring for whatever reason, Yves might bust out a mid fight roll of awesomeness.


He should do that in every fight lol


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

dario03 said:


> He should do that in every fight lol


That was Machida's style that cause the fall, he was worried Lyoto was going to "backpedal" away and run into him


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

joe davola said:


> as long as there is no cecil peoples than it's fine by me


Peoples is a wart on the face of mma, bring back McCarthy as a ref also, what is with the crap refs and judges, in quite a few UFC fights of late.
Peoples is continously picked in alternate fights, and has ruined many of which should be straightforward decisions.


----------



## 154rambo (Apr 2, 2010)

I also have Machida winning this main event. Machida has never been challenged like this before, and I think he'll be more ready than ever because of it...


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Xerxes said:


> http://tatame.com
> 
> 
> Lol @ the bolded.


I hope Shogun wins, he's a cool guy, and a true martial artist and "fighter".


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

It's on Machida and Shogun to finish the fight. If they leave it to a decision, expect someone to be dissapointed, and machida to hold the belt.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Herb dean is the man for this fight but I guess Yves aint too bad.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm just hoping there isn't a decision.....


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Syxx Paq said:


> uh oh, D'amoto judged Randy vs vera, AND GOT THAT ONE RIGHT TOO! OH SHI- cant believe there hasnt already been an outcry at this in 8 replies. oh well im sure it would have happened eventually, better to get the Inb4 and excuse someone of saying it.


Weeks is the one I'm more worried about. Kongo over Carmelo Marrero, are you serious? Marrero had him flat on his back for all 3 rounds and Kongo barely got a punch in during the 10 seconds of each round when he was standing. Then Franklin over Wandy 30-27, how the hell did he score all 3 rounds for Franklin?

Then there's the boxing judge, WTF. Seriously, WTF. That's all I gotta say.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I'm just hoping there isn't a decision.....


I don't think there are people hoping for a decision. The whole thing would start all over again unless there is a one sided beatdown.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's how Yves Lavigne got this assignment...

Read his last name again, Lah-veen.

It doesn't get any more Montreal thatn Lavigne. That surname is straight outta the NHL


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh by the way I think them having prelims for all the live events for the past couple of months has spoiled me bc their are 3 prelims I really hope we get to see I am pumped for Lawlor vs Doerkson/Davis vs Goulet/Grant vs Hendricks.IMO this the best card of the year so far for the UFC every fight looks at least good (except Kimbo vs Mitrione but expect Kimbo to get KOed) Kimbo could have got better but I still dont think that chin is any better and the Seth KO kind of makes me question his chin


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't think there are people hoping for a decision. The whole thing would start all over again unless there is a one sided beatdown.



OH And there will be!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't think there are people hoping for a decision. The whole thing would start all over again unless there is a one sided beatdown.


Lyoto could come out and swan kick Shogun and win the fight in ten seconds, Shogun could throw a flying omaplata and sub Lyoto in five seconds and people would still bitch. 

Here are the two outcomes, even if it's a one sided beat down

Machida fan if Lyoto loses- He was injured/ shouldn't have had to fight Shogun again

Shogun fans if Rua loses- Well he won the first fight so it doesn't matter


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Still thinking about weather or not I should stay up to 3am to watch this. hmmmm probably will.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Is Lyoto actually injured or are you just saying that's the excuse people will come up with?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> Is Lyoto actually injured or are you just saying that's the excuse people will come up with?


He's not injured now, but he wasn't injured before the first fight either, now he was pretty much crippled at 104, his hand was broken, his lip was stitched up and some other injury I can't remember.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

205 lbs.: *Lyoto Machida (C) *vs. Mauricio Rua - for UFC LHW Championship, UD
170 lbs.:* Josh Koscheck* vs. Paul Daley, Sub
155 lbs.: *Sam Stout* vs. Jeremy Stephens, UD, FotN
265 lbs.: Kimbo Slice vs. *Matt Mitrione*, TKO
185 lbs.: Patrick Côté vs. *Alan Belcher* UD

Bank on it


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Haha well what can you expect? People will always make excuses in order to defend their favourite fighter


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Yves is my second choice for a ref TBH. I'd take him over Mazz and Dan any day, those two are so, so horrid. Yves has been fairly solid outside of a couple crap calls. First choice would obviously be Herb but both Yves and Rosenthal are good choices.

EDIT: The only shoddy calls I've seen Rosenthal make were in Shogun/COleman... that's all that comes to mind at least.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

How much time till the start?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> Haha well what can you expect? People will always make excuses in order to defend their favourite fighter


That was kind of my point, someone said they wanted it to be decisive and I was saying people will make an excuse no matter what.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm just praying this isn't a close decision. The worst possibility is a close decision in favor of Rua, as I just don't see the UFC letting them fight three times in a row.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

FrodoFraggins said:


> I'm just praying this isn't a close decision. The worst possibility is a close decision in favor of Rua, as I just don't see the UFC letting them fight three times in a row.


They won't if Shogun gets a close decision Dana will just say well he should have gotten the first one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

58 minutes is the main card. 

I cant figure out what channel the undercard is on :confused02:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

aerius said:


> Weeks is the one I'm more worried about. Kongo over Carmelo Marrero, are you serious? Marrero had him flat on his back for all 3 rounds and Kongo barely got a punch in during the 10 seconds of each round when he was standing. Then Franklin over Wandy 30-27, how the hell did he score all 3 rounds for Franklin?
> 
> Then there's the boxing judge, WTF. Seriously, WTF. That's all I gotta say.


I hear ya man WTF? Weeks? Did anybody see the Imes-Rashad fight? That fight was all Rashad and weeks gave it to Imes unreal. So we have a boxing judge! thats great (sarcasm) I guess leg kicks wont matter much! Why would they do that for a fight this huge?


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

No doubt this time!! That was awesome. :thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

That was sick!


----------



## evilstevie (Apr 19, 2009)

A Silva vs. Shogun would be awesome right about now....


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Damn!!!! War Shogun!


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Shogun is the best 205'er ever.

He carries on the old school flag of vale tudo and dirty gyms, love the guy. When he knocked-out Machida I was up on my feet screaming in joy.

As for Machida, the dude is still one of the best, just couldn't root for him in any fight he has with Shogun. Hope he gets a good fight coming off this loss, hes earned it.


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

*What a PunK*

SEMTEX = EXplosive enough to blow a 26 year old young mans' carrer with one punch! Good ridence


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...Way to go Mauricio!!!*

...WOW! Shogun blew me away. Dana saying "This will be the best Shogun yet" was on the button. Shogun timed Lyoto's leap-in perfectly with that big right on the temple. Man, does this stir up the LHW pot even more. Shogun solved the Machida puzzle *with ease*. Shogun has peaked in stunning fashion. I feel for Rashad or Rampage because the winner will have to face him. I would like to see Rampage get the win then we'll have Rampage/Shogun 2. I don't think anyone in the LHW division wants to line up to fight Mauricio now. On ESPN2 they mentioned him fighting Anderson. "Sure I'm a professional fighter". *My gosh-- let's see if Anderson tries to take Shogun's belt. That fight would be beyond incredible...*
...My 113 takes-

...Belcher had some great kicks on Cote with a nice RNC finish. Belcher calling out Anderson was unexpected but Silva has a target on his back. Belcher has good skills but not at Anderson's level.

...Mitrione impressed me bigtime. Mixed it up well and smoked Kimbo like a cheap cigar. His legkicks were nasty. You could see the pain in Kimbo's face. To see Kimbo get owned that badly was unexpected. Kimbo's MMA time won't last much longer. Props to *Matt giving a heads-up to my old Army unit..the 82nd Airborne Division! Way to go bro.*

...Nice win for Stephens. His shots were clean and crisp. 

...Koscheck went to his bread & butter like I thought he would. His takedowns reminded me of GSP's because his shot was clean with a complete follow through. Daley's cheapshot was garbage. Dana sent Daley packing- great call. White's no tolerance policy sent out a huge statement. Josh's post-fight interview was cornballish. 

...Of course Shogun was unreal. Machida got too aggressive against a man known for his aggression and paid for it getting put to sleep. Shogun's big right hand to Lyoto's temple was nasty. That punch was the beginning to a quick ending. Well- either Rashad or Rampage are next in line. They don't match-up well with Shogun and Rampage knows that first hand! LOL! It would be cool to see Rampage/Shogun 2. Honestly -- I hope with Shogun's win, it could set up a showdown with Anderson. Shogun without a doubt will give Anderson all he can handle and possibly beat him. He will bring out Silva's A+ game. Silva says he wants to biggest fights, going for Shogun's title now would be music to all MMA fan's ears. MAN!! Chutebox vs. Chutebox! That would be off the charts!!

*Chutebox---:*praise01:


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

*Dana post Machida/Shogun fight*

I know that it's probably not going to be posted, but does anyone know what Dana said to Shogun in the octagon post fight?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a parcel for you, sorry about the 8 month delay?


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Haha...speculation works too. Another thing, can someone bring up the threads from 2008 where everyone was screaming about Shogun being done? Wait, they were also slamming Machida for being boring then too. How the MMA cookie crumbles.


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> Mixed it up well and smoked Kimbo like a cheap cigar. *Chutebox---:*praise01:


Little reference to Pittsburgh Penguins Radio Announcer Mike Lange there? Ah He Smoked em like a bad cigar!!


----------



## mmadad (May 9, 2010)

I like both fighters....not afraid to mix it up and don't get boring. I was for Lyota, but also like Shogun.

Machida will be back and hopefully keep his hands up higher.

Still don't care for Koshchek. The phantom knee was well.....not very manly.

However, the punch after the fight ended was not cool. Daley allowed himself to be played by Koschek. He won both the physical fight and the psychological one.

Overall some really great fights.


----------



## otallarico (May 9, 2010)

Shogun Rules ! 

The justice was done... Machida trained for this event, but Shogun was PREPARED for it !


----------



## otallarico (May 9, 2010)

machidaisgod said:


> Can not say great card with Kim Slice on the card but Koscheck DAley and Machida make the card. Rua fans get your excuses ready for when Macida whoops your boy AGAIN. Machida 2 - Rua 0


I am Kimbo's fan, but UFC is not his business. Thanks Dana banned him...

For Machida 2 x 0 Rua.... HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA... Shogun was better and prepared to win. Machida must stop drinking his own pee and start training seriously !


----------



## PoloDaDon (May 7, 2010)

hahahahaha take that everyone that doubted shogun machida looked like he was gonna cry hahaha


----------



## PoloDaDon (May 7, 2010)

im glad koscheck did what he did i like to piss people off so him doing it to daley was something i thought was hilarious


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

*Rampage*

Rampage don't want nun of that! I think he's packing his bags and movin on,after Rashaad, believe he would be gone already if he didn't want to hurt shad. He's not happy with UFC I don't know the details.


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

PoloDaDon said:


> hahahahaha take that everyone that doubted shogun machida looked like he was gonna cry hahaha


I'd cry too if i just got KTF out, and lost all that money.


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

otallarico said:


> I am Kimbo's fan, but UFC is not his business. Thanks Dana banned him...
> 
> For Machida 2 x 0 Rua.... HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA... Shogun was better and prepared to win. Machida must stop drinking his own pee and start training seriously !


No you did'n, not the pee-pee!!!!!!!!
HAA, man that's more than gross, I don't care how (fonk-SWAy),pure or strong it makes you


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Did Machida Slip?*

OK have to ask this, have not had chance to watch the fight again yet, only saw it the once live on the night, but at the time I thought that Machida avoided Shogun's shot and slipped which allowed Shogun to instantly take full mount and win the KO.

Since I have not seen anyone else comment on this or even talk about what exacly sent Machida to the floor I am starting to think maybe I am wrong, put what do you guys think, did Machida slip?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

If he managed to slip at the exact moment of getting punched in the dome, then he must have the strangest luck in the world.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I've seen the fight probably about 25-30 times, I have the whole event DVR'ed and after the fight they show it from 3 different angles, from the right, the left, and over the top. No way was it a slip, Shogun countered a straight left from Machida perfectly with an overhand right straight to the temple and dropped him clean.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah he didn't slip he got got clipped.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

Cant the Machida groupies admit defeat? Everyone looses!


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

JPNPanties said:


> Cant the Machida groupies admit defeat? Everyone looses!


All that was done was just asked a question relax


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

yes he slipped then bumped his head on shoguns fist repeatedly and passed out.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

*I know why Machida lost!*

Because he came out to a Linkin Park song.... eesh. I love Machida but I lost a little respect for him when he came out to Linkin Park. Terrible.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

with the exception of andy, those brazilians need to get a better taste in music.


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Definately knocked down. I was so sad after watching the replays until I realized that Shogun is my 2nd favorite fighter after Machida! In fact, Shogun WAS my favorite because I only used to watch Pride, then when Pride folded and I started to watch UFC MMA and saw Tito get tooled, Machida took his place. In any event, my only regret for this fight is that it didn't go a bit longer. It was unfolding quite a bit different from their first fight. Oh well.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah. Wandy is still coming out to some late 90's Daruda Sand Storm.... shit is horrible, haha.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

You know you roll with Wanderlei when you come out to hardcore techno(Shogun) but who cares its an entrance song lol 

Remember Klapman(sp?) his entrance song from TUF?lol


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

streetpunk08 said:


> I've seen the fight probably about 25-30 times, I have the whole event DVR'ed and after the fight they show it from 3 different angles, from the right, the left, and over the top. No way was it a slip, Shogun countered a straight left from Machida perfectly with an overhand right straight to the temple and dropped him clean.


Not that it matters much in the end, but the punch seemed to land much further back on the head (past the ear), well clear of the temple. This may be why people think a slip may have happened. It did look to unbalance him...but that's the way it goes.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Ill admit that I had to do the arm pumps to Shoguns song....then the mood was gone when I herd LP


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Wanderlei's sandstorm entrance is the best entrance in MMA, it wouldn't be the axe murderer if he didn't come out to sandstorm.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mike Shinoda is a genius you'r all jealous


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

enceledus said:


> Because he came out to a Linkin Park song.... eesh. I love Machida but I lost a little respect for him when he came out to Linkin Park. Terrible.


You know 99% he did not pick that song correct? He probably only wanted to use his father's song at the beginning, but Dana probably thought that doesn't appeal to the stupid fans so they edited in that linkin park song lol.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Big fan of "the sandstorm"


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

as u can see by my screen name LP is my fav band so im gonna have to disagree lol... i think machida lost cuz he tried to slug a slugger


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

he's from another culture, how is he supposed to know what is cool to the snobs?! 

I think LP SUCK!!!! but only because that is what I've been programmed to say. What do I know about music?! 

If you didn't notice, he came out to Linkin Park last time too, and prettysure it was KORN before that. But you know what? those songs get him pumped! awww i just hate when you tease the guy he doesn't know what is cool to us. 
what's that saying about the birds? what's good for the goose then something about ganders. lololololo131236187462938756235786 miles an hour


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I think it was a bit of both. It was more that the punch kind of rocked him and he lost his footing because of it. I don't think it was a Machida mistake that caused it, I think it was just excellent timing by Shogun.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

getting hit square in the temple will drop any man


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> If he managed to slip at the exact moment of getting punched in the dome, then he must have the strangest luck in the world.


Yep... :wink01:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm as big of a Machida fan as you can get but he definitely got rocked. To say he slipped is kind of far fetched.


----------



## JPNPanties (Apr 11, 2010)

:thumb01:




AlphaDawg said:


> I'm as big of a Machida fan as you can get but he definitely got rocked. To say he slipped is kind of far fetched.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SJ said:


> he's from another culture, how is he supposed to know what is cool to the snobs?!
> 
> I think LP SUCK!!!! but only because that is what I've been programmed to say. What do I know about music?!
> 
> ...


Linkin Park have about what 5 Grammy's just because a couple of random people on MMA forum's who don't like a certain band it doesn't mean they suck.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

streetpunk08 said:


> Wanderlei's sandstorm entrance is the best entrance in MMA, it wouldn't be the axe murderer if he didn't come out to sandstorm.


word :thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dazed, fumbled to the ground, mounted, KO'd


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Linkin Park have about what 5 Grammy's just because a couple of random people on MMA forum's who don't like a certain band it doesn't mean they suck.


Grammy awards dont mean shit. Or do I have to remind you that Jethro Tull won the first award in the Heavy Metal category over Metallica back in the late 80's.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

I know it has nothing to do with it but this reminds me of the rampage quote. just replace Chuck with Machida...

"You can make a mistake and get caught in a submission, but Chuck made a mistake and he got caught in an ass whoopin'." LOL


like stated above he got cliped, he didn't slip


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

No Shogun dropped him, but Machida did mess up after the knee he dropped his hand and went in for a left in which he got cliped and dropped. If anything its machida fault, I think he expected shogun to back up after the knee rather than press like he did. Shogun timed it perfectly and it was lights out.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

JimmyJames said:


> Grammy awards dont mean shit. Or do I have to remind you that Jethro Tull won the first award in the Heavy Metal category over Metallica back in the late 80's.


I could care less who won what all i know is Linkin Park are a lot more successful then you or the people who are talking shit about them.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Serious question y are u guys bring up Lyoto song choice I highly doubt he understands the lyrics.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Linkin Park are decent when you stop trying to analyze them. 

They are who they are. They have some catchy songs, and some outright awful ones. Harmless group.

It could've been worse, Lyoto could've came out to Korn.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Well what is with Chute Boxe fighters and their seemingly addiction to techno? From the sound of it Rua should have had a couple glow sticks between his fingers waving them around while coming out.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

Linkin Park is a good band......if you're 12 or under. Awful, awful music. 

I disagree with the hate on Wanderlei's music though. I get pumped every time I hear that song.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

The real reason why Machida lost is because he half-assed his training and only drank his piss; he should have ate his own shit too >_>


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He was off balance when he got hit so it wasn't a clean knock down but I wouldn't consider it a slip.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Definitely slipped; in the replays you can see a guy from Shogun's corner carelessly toss a banana peel into the cage after finishing his banana. Lyoto exhausted all his luck to win the decision last event, I saw this bad luck coming from a mile away.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

He clearly slipped and passed out when his head hit the mat. I don't think Shogun even landed a single punch.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

enceledus said:


> yeah. Wandy is still coming out to some late 90's Daruda Sand Storm.... shit is horrible, haha.



Dude, what the hell? Thats just wrong


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

huge lyoto AND shogun fan (gasp), and yeah...to say he slipped is way out there, he got clipped hard by a freight train.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

yes he did slip and also oswald killed kennedy.........with a magic bullet, yes thats right magic does exist we've known this for some two thousand years


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Eh. They're not THAT bad. Certainly not the deciding factor in a fight. I mean they're not that talented, but they have some songs that I find catchy. I also like some Mike Shinoda's more clever lyrics. I loved them when I was like 14, so I kinda still have a soft spot for them. 

Personally, I'd probably come out to something by August Burns Red or Bane...
Or "Welcome Home" by Coheed and Cambria. That's the kind of song you'd see in the movies when an army is going to war. Love it.


----------



## Neolistic (Apr 22, 2007)

*The song translates to:*

"I bleed it out" (I bleed it out in the first fight)

"dig it deeper" (Trained harder for this fight)

"Just to throw it away" (To lose my title)


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sandstorm is THE best entrance music in MMA and Shogun's wasn't half bad althoguh generally I don't like techno.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that he was caught whether he slipped or not. If he did slip, it was entirely due to Shoguns timing and punch.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wanderlei's sandstorm is awesome and I would be a bit disappointed if he were to pick a different song.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

enceledus said:


> yeah. Wandy is still coming out to some late 90's Daruda Sand Storm.... shit is horrible, haha.


How dare you !


----------



## enochian (Oct 19, 2007)

what did shogun walk out to at this event?

sandstorm???


----------



## archer78 (Apr 30, 2008)

Love the fact techno is alive and well on the matts in brazil. Bet with that shit on their training sessions are proper intense. Either that or they're all pilled up loving eachother whilst pumping some glow sticks!

By far worst entance music in mma - Cro Cop - Wild Boys. 

Gay Gay Gay! i mean come on ffs


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

archer78 said:


> Love the fact techno is alive and well on the matts in brazil. Bet with that shit on their training sessions are proper intense. Either that or they're all pilled up loving eachother whilst pumping some glow sticks!
> 
> By far worst entance music in mma - Cro Cop - Wild Boys.
> 
> Gay Gay Gay! i mean come on ffs


Also one of the best entrance themes. 

Now GSP's French rap... I'm no fan of modern rap music, but the fact that it's in French really creeps me out. :confused05:


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Also one of the best entrance themes.
> 
> Now GSP's French rap... I'm no fan of modern rap music, but the fact that it's in French really creeps me out. :confused05:


Why does it creep you out? I understand minimal french but I can still rock with it! :thumb02:

EDIT: Looking back I'm not sure why I said "rock with it".. oh well, at least I didn't say something like "get jiggy with it" :confused05:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

French rap is actually dope. It bumps even though I havn't a clue what they're rapping about. 

We did a show and we had all sorts of requests from Slayer, Metallica, Rob Zombie, French rap, Brazillian music, to Barry White...lolz! We had a couple of fighters that forgot to give us their CD or simply didn't have a song preference so our DJ put up Eminem Lose Yourself and of course I chose LL Cool J's Momma Said Knock You out which actually worked out.

Darude is a lil old...but that is Wand for ya. So many other crazy trance tracks he could use to pump himself up. 

Of course those all pale in comparison when "AINT NO SUNSHINE" comes on. You just know something is going down...


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

enochian said:


> what did shogun walk out to at this event?
> 
> sandstorm???


The song is Sail by Armin van Buuren. 

Im not going to lie Im hooked on that song right now. I looked it up quick after the fight and been listening to it since. Nothing wrong with some good ol trance


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

enceledus said:


> Because he came out to a Linkin Park song.... eesh. I love Machida but I lost a little respect for him when he came out to Linkin Park. Terrible.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

guam68 said:


> The song is Sail by Armin van Buuren.
> 
> Im not going to lie Im hooked on that song right now. I looked it up quick after the fight and been listening to it since. Nothing wrong with some good ol trance


If you like trance look up Aly & Fila. Armin Van Buuren is dope, but it'll make you want to train like a mad man in the gym. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP9QfXiqUJ4


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

The only slip I clearly remember was Randy vs Chuck, where Randy slipped forward and got KTFO haha.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

He was throwing a straight left and Shogun threw a right over top ad caught him right on the temple, so he was off balance already and then got rocked, plus he fell to a knee and Shogun threw another punch before he got to mount.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Machida throws a straight left that misses and Shogun counters with an overhand right that hits Machida in the temple. Machida falls to the ground and Shogun finishes the fight.


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice find bro. +rep for that. Looked em up and Im feeling that song Breath of Life. Always love finding new music.

Music>MMA any day :thumbsup:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Shogun won fair and square, but LOL at his fans thinking he actually meant to hit him where the punch landed. That was pure luck that it landed on the perfect spot. 99% sure he was aiming for Machidas face and Machida moved forward.


----------



## tasshal (Oct 1, 2006)

Slipped?he slipped on the open can of whoop-ass shogun gave him


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

clean connection. no slip.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Are you kidding me? He was stunned and didnt have his bearing by the time he hit the floor, Did you see his easily Shogun mounted him? Machida was probably so disoriented he was see double Shogun. He could hardly block a punch after Shogun mounted him.

NT Machida fans, There is no need in attempting excuses.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

ptw said:


> Definitely slipped; in the replays you can see a guy from Shogun's corner carelessly toss a banana peel into the cage after finishing his banana. Lyoto exhausted all his luck to win the decision last event, I saw this bad luck coming from a mile away.


LOL! I actually laughed out loud on this.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> Are you kidding me? He was stunned and didnt have his bearing by the time he hit the floor, Did you see his easily Shogun mounted him? Machida was probably so disoriented he was see double Shogun. He could hardly block a punch after Shogun mounted him.
> 
> NT Machida fans, There is no need in attempting excuses.


Oh you mean outside the fact that as soon as he's mounted he pushes on Rua's hips to escape, gets punched once, then decides it's a better idea to try and hold onto his body to control his posture instead? Yeah he totally didn't try to do anything and he was out cold after that first punch :sarcastic12:


----------



## wilkoktid (Jan 13, 2010)

i think he went for a low kick and then got hit right in the temple so a bit of both


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't think he went for a low kick, Shogun slipped inside the left straight and overhand right on the outside. It knocked Machida over but I reckon Machida sort of tried to get away from it, aiding the fall.

Lyoto was awake got his head off the floor and held on for dear life but Rua pushed him down and put him out.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have watch the fight again now and been over this incident a fair few times, and I seriously think its a little bit of both, sure enough Shogun did connect with that overhead right, but I think he caught Machida when his balance was off which I think was part of the reason he went down, could ague great timing by Shogun who's stand up is crisp but I think there was a little luck involved with the timing as well to to be fair, I mean its not as if Machida's legs went like he was out then woke when he hit the mat only to be KO'ed again cold, he was full conscious all the way on the way down so it was a slip up on his part really that to be fair to Shogun was all he needed to undisputedly finish him.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I have watch the fight again now and been over this incident a fair few times, and I seriously think its a little bit of both, sure enough Shogun did connect with that overhead right, but I think he caught Machida when his balance was off which I think was part of the reason he went down, could ague great timing by Shogun who's stand up is crisp but I think *there was a little luck* involved with the timing as well to to be fair, I mean its not as if Machida's legs went like he was out then woke when he hit the mat only to be KO'ed again cold, he was full conscious all the way on the way down so it was a slip up on his part really that to be fair to Shogun was all he needed to undisputedly finish him.


Yeap all luck.. Shogun closed his eyes and threw a punch and luckily hit him off balance and Machida slipped.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Yeap all luck.. Shogun closed his eyes and threw a punch and luckily hit him off balance and Machida slipped.


Whatever, lets not get to excited if your a Shogun fanboy over this KO, its not as if Machida was dominated by Shogun and worked his way to an inevitable KO thus proving he was the superior fighter, was Shoguns day no disputing that, my point is that this kinda situation could of happened to any fighter facing a decent opponent, could of just as easy been Shogun on another day who was hit on the counter leading up to been KO'ed

I think there is another fight to be had between these two to prove who is the No.1


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Whatever, lets not get to excited if your a Shogun fanboy over this KO, its not as if Machida was dominated by Shogun and worked his way to an inevitable KO thus proving he was the superior fighter, was Shoguns day no disputing that, my point is that this kinda situation could of happened to any fighter facing a decent opponent, could of just as easy been Shogun on another day who was hit on the counter leading up to been KO'ed
> 
> I think there is another fight to be had between these two to prove who is the No.1


When Lyoto first fought Shogun. I defended the idea of Lyoto beating Shogun everytime. But the first fight resulted in my mind with Shogun winning.

If you're too much of a Lyoto fan to admit that Shogun might actually be better than Lyoto then fine. It's not like the first fight wasn't disputed by many fans and sports writers alike. 

I really hate how people just come up with reasons. I'm not even a pure Shogun fan. I betted against him on both fights. I'm pretty sure Rashad Evans have a good chance on beating him. I'm just a realist and call it for what it is. It's pathetic you call what Shogun did "luck". You pretend to compliment Shogun but refuse to actually give him real credit. It's like a masked compliment. It's sad. Anyways..

If you slow down the whole KO sequence.. you can clearly see Shogun's corner throwing a vaseline like substance right where Machida's foot was on thus causing the slip.

Oh btw.. I think Shogun is 2-0 against Lyoto.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

hahaha. I'd have to say I'm pretty impressed with how sensitive people were to this, and actually thought I was being serious. I'm assuming that you are either not capable of understanding sarcasm, or you actually like Linkin Park... in either case... I must laugh.

Linkin park does have a lot of grammies, and blah blah blah yeah they are really famous.... but the average iq is also 100. :sarcastic12:


edit: I also love trance by the way. I in no way was trying to talk poorly of it.


----------



## 16volts (Jun 27, 2009)

O Lyoto was definitely knocked down, but it was kind of interesting the way he was, it kinda looked like Shogun pushed him over with his fist


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

16volts said:


> O Lyoto was definitely knocked down, but it was kind of interesting the way he was, it kinda looked like Shogun pushed him over with his fist


He got caught for sure but it also looked like the way he tried to get away from the punch aided him in falling down. He got dropped but was definitely still aware of what was happening until he was KO'd.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Cal2002 said:


> Definately knocked down. I was so sad after watching the replays until I realized that Shogun is my 2nd favorite fighter after Machida! In fact, Shogun WAS my favorite because I only used to watch Pride, then when Pride folded and I started to watch UFC MMA and saw Tito get tooled, Machida took his place. In any event, my only regret for this fight is that it didn't go a bit longer. *It was unfolding quite a bit different from their first fight. * Oh well.


yea cause shogun didnt want to get screwed by the judges again.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

No no no you guys got it all wrong, it's not the music that made him lose, it was drinking the wrong glass of urine. With all the photo-ops and filming in the days & weeks before the fight, Lyoto got his glass of pee mixed up with that of his dad's or one of his other family members and that's what caused him to lose his powers.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Dont like the dude but Alan Belcher did it right with Hendrix's little wing. Though I slightly prefer Stevie Ray Vaughn's verson(cover).


----------



## LUMP-DAWG (Apr 29, 2010)

It was kinda both, Mach threw a left,Gun threw a right,Mach was off balance and guns' right glanced the side of his head. The forearm and Sg moving foward made Mach fall-slip, whatever. SG jumped right on him and started throwing bombs. 2nd one knocked him the f/out. Both great fighters, Shoguns night.


----------

